# Circuito extraer señal detelefono para control remoto



## marmoleda (Jul 29, 2009)

hola necesito que me ayuden lo que quiero hacer es realizar un control remoto con un telefono inalambrico
tengo el siguiente circuito, que conectandolo a la linea telefonica (de la base del tel inalambrico sino me equiboco) obtengo las señales y luego las convierte en datos, pero yo lo que quiero es, al apretar determinado boton cumpla una funcion por ejemplo apreto el 0 y encienda un motor, luego suelto el boton y se apague (como el tono) que necesitaria agregarla a la salidas de este integrado la cual son q1,q2 etc..
de todo modos gracias!


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 30, 2009)

En las salidas obtienes el codigo de la tecla pulsada, entonces envia estas señales a un decodificador (por ejemplo: de BCD a octal). El terminal SID, se activa cada vez que detecta un tono DTMF valido.


----------



## alexus (Jul 30, 2009)

marmolado primero que nada: 

consigues ese integrado?
sabes que funcion cumple?
has bajado su hoja de datos?


----------



## marmoleda (Jul 31, 2009)

hola gracias por las respuestas el integrado si no lo consigo en una tienda de electronica tengo muchas plaquetas de videos, telefonos etc que por ahi consigo un reemplazo extrayendolo de las mismas, ahora entendi el funcionamiento en todo caso como dijo man05 tengo que leer bien la hoja dqe datos, si consigo lograr algo posteo el circuito saludos


----------

